# 3D end grain cutting boards



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi, I wanted to share my cutting boards I made with credit to Spalms from LJ. I used three species of domestic hardwoods; black walnut, hard rock maple, and cherry. I originally made them as gifts during x-mas and it turned out to be very popular so, I made more and have extras four extra boards for sale or trade.










This board has purple heart, maple, purple heart, and black walnut border using 5mm dominos to keep miters aligned during glue up.









These have maple, walnut, and maple border using 5mm dominos to keep miters aligned during glue up.









The rubber feet are recessed and leveled to sit absolutely flat with grab handles routed in.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Nice work! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Pretty neat looking boards. Nice job.


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you! It was an enjoyable project.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

beautiful, beautiful work! WOW


----------



## duc996 (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

